# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > iPod/MP3/MP4/Φορητές Συσκευές > [Φορητό Ραδιόφωνο] panasonic rx-ed 90 eg-k

## georgees

.
PANASONIC RX-ED 90 EG -K
ειναι ενα πλατυ μακρυ ραδιοσιντι κασετοφωνο με πλατυ πανελ απο πανω.
το πανελ ανοιγει αυτοματα με κουμπια μπουτον τυπου open -close
η σιντιερατου ειναι κατω τερμα.οταν ανοιγει το πανελ φαινονται τα 2 κασετοφωνα.και διαφορα κουμπια χειρισμων και το display.

εχει τα εξης προβληματα .
δεν εχει ηχο
δεν εκτελει εντολη για κλεισιμο σιντιερας ενω την ανοιγει.
οταν πατας μπουτον για ανοιγμα κλεισιμο φωνης ανοιγει το πανελ και το κληνει.
δεν δουλευουν τα κασετοφωνα.
οταν πατας ανοιγμα η κλεισιμο φωνης ποτε ποτε ρυθμιζει ενδηξεις φωνη.αλλα φωνη ανυπαρκτη. 
το τροφοδοτικο δουλευει.

ξερει καποιος κατι?

----------


## ezizu

Φιλε Γιωργο γεια σου.Το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο ηταν πολυ καλο με δυνατη ισχυ και καλη ποιοτητα για φορητο.Στα προβληματα που εχεις θα πρεπει να κανεις πρωτα ελεγχο (ωμικο) στα buttons εντολων(open-close,volume +/- ,κ.λ.π.).Τα decks θελουν απλα συντηριση (ιμαντες,pitch ρολλερ,γρασσο κ.λ.π.)Οσο για το οτι δεν εχει ηχο πιθανων εχει κοψιμο η καλωδιοταινια που συνδεει την πλακετα του επανω πανελ (με την οθονη) ,
με την main board.Κανε ελεγχο σ' αυτα και αν θες βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Φιλε μου αλαξε τα μπουτον. αυτα εχουν προβλημα, και σετ service για τα deck, οσο για τον ηχο δεσ το ολοκληρομενο εξοδου. Αν θες εχω και το service manual

----------


## georgees

λεβεντες εισαστε μεσα.!!!
ειδη ειχα αλλαξει το μπουτον ον οφ το οποιο ειχε μεγαλη αντισταση.δεν ειδα ομως καποια αλλαγη και γιαυτο δεν προχωρησα στα αλλα.
θα προχωρησω σκουπα σε ολλα τα αλλα να υσηχασω απο αυτη τη παραμετρο.
πραγματι ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο το οποιο απο την πρωτη στιγμη που το βλεπεις σου δινει αμεσα την εντυπωση οτι εχεις να κανεις με ποιοοτικο μηχανημα.
το συγκεκριμενο εχει ερθει απο αλλο μαστορα ο οποιος φαινεται απο τους ελεγχους που εκανε οτι ητανε επαγγελματιας.
πιθανον ομως δεν εγινε γιατι ο πελατης ειναι λιγο σφιχτος στο θεμα χρημα. 
θα τα δω ολλα.
ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες.
 :Rolleyes:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## xrhstos1978

Φιλε μου εχω κι εγω το ιδιο. τα μπουτον τα πληρωσα 4euro to 1 (original)
αλλα χαλαλι του γιατι ειναι πολυ καλο μηχανιμα.
παρε και το service manual. θα σε βοηθεισει στην αλαγη λαστιχακια, εχει κολπο!!!!


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/206419360/RXED90_SM_PANASONIC.pdf.html
```

----------


## georgees

οππα.!!
ναμαι παλι.
το παληκαρι ezizu ειναι μεσα για την καλοδιοταινια.!!!

κατα τυχη βρηκα ενα ιδιο παραπεταμενο σε ενα συναδελφο και το πηρα εδω να το παλεψω .αυτο δεν αναβε καθολου η αναβε και εσβηνε.του εβαλα την καλοδιταινια απο το δικομου και αναψε.

και τα δυο ομως παλι δεν εχουν ηχο.
οι τελικοι ενισχυτες δεν ειναι καμενοι γιατι βαζοντας το κινητομου κοντα ακουγεται κανονικα το μπιρι μπιρι των παρεμβολων μεσο της ενισχυσης. 
οποτε προχωραμε παρακατω.

και τα δυο δεν πιανουν σταθμους.
ειδομεν

----------


## ezizu

Φιλε Γιωργο γεια σου.Οπως ισως θα καταλαβες, γνωριζω πολυ καλα το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα, λεγοντας σου για την καλωδιοταινια απο την αρχη.Οπτικα πολλες φορες δεν φαινεται κομμενη .Καλυτερα να κανεις ωμικο ελεγχο για να εισαι σιγουρος 100% οτι ειναι οκ.Απο την εμπειρια μου θα ελεγα οτι η βλαβη σου πρεπει να ειναι απο την καλωδιοταινια.Αν οχι ισως καποιος πυκνωτης στο κυκλωμα mute.Αν θελεις καποια αλλη βοηθεια εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## georgees

που θα βρω καλοδιοταινιες γιατα εργαλεια?

aswo δεν εχει.

----------


## ezizu

Κανε μια ερωτηση στην Astra service.Απο οτι ξερω εχει τα ανταλλακτικα για τα panasonic,αλλιως ρωτησε στην intertech που ειναι η αντιπροσωπεια. Ισως ομως να ειναι και κατεργημενο το ανταλλακτικο γιατι ειναι λιγο παλιο το μοντελο.

----------


## xrhstos1978

Ααααχχχχχ οσο ηταν η βιανε βρησκαμε τα παντα!
εχω εναν γνοστο που ειχε το service της panasonic θα του κανω τηλ και θα σου πω

----------

